# Taking the case back off a typical automatic Tissot watch



## acct001 (May 10, 2015)

Seems like a long shot -- what are the odds of someone with hands on experience in repairing Tissots could provide an accurate account of removing the case back/pry open a Tissot t-one or a Tissot Le Locle -- both automatic.

There are no screws on the back -- no screw-on notches -- no pressure fit indentation, it is not a unibody as the back clearly is distinct from the bezel.

I imagine the guys working in a Tissot service center must have access to some type of written instructions -- however it appears the public internet is quite in the dark on anything other than the obvious -- like price and looks.

Thanks!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Is there no "pry hole" in the head of the watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

In answer to my own question. Proably not. Just had a look at my Visodate and Carson and both backs are balder than me so goodness knows how they are supposed to come off.


----------



## fadofa (Jan 11, 2015)

i think you have to use a watch back case opener knife, between the lugs.


----------



## MartinM (Feb 20, 2015)

fadofa said:


> i think you have to use a watch back case opener knife, between the lugs.


fadofa is correct. It is not a screw-down case, so it simply pops off.

Ps. I do not recommend that you open the case yourself.


----------



## acct001 (May 10, 2015)

I have to wonder how I can do that without damaging/scratching the case or case back as there is absolutely no indentation.

Could there be some sort of suction device that allows for the back to come off in a slow circular movement?


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had my Tissots with similar backs opened by watchmakers and I saw that they just pressed some slim thing in the back and case and opened it...please see the hodinkee video with the famous cheese knife, where he opens vintage grail pieces with a cheese knife cleaned on his coat sleeve, and you will have a better idea of how open these kind of case backs


----------



## acct001 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, an interesting video -- I dug up tho the exact case back of that Rolex 4113 and it appears to hace a pretty clear indentation -- see attached. Quite different to what I posted in my original message. In other words, just putting a paring knife to these two watches seems quite reckless -- until proven wrong of course.

Image from here.


----------



## acct001 (May 10, 2015)

Found an older post -- similar concern -- did not end well.


----------



## acct001 (May 10, 2015)

I managed to get a better closeup of the t-one's back -- I wonder if there is perhaps a non-metallic smooth thin blade that can be gradually wedged between the back and the case.









Using a professional snap back case opener tool like suggested in other (few and inconclusive) similar Tissot related threads cannot be done here without detaching the strap, which due to the stitching cannot be undone without damaging it.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

acct001 said:


> ...cannot be done here without detaching the strap, which due to the stitching cannot be undone without damaging it.


The strap can surely be removed in the usual fashion with a springbar tool without damaging anything?


----------



## acct001 (May 10, 2015)

imagwai said:


> The strap can surely be removed in the usual fashion with a springbar tool without damaging anything?


You are right -- it is not the stitching that is a problem -- it is the strap ends that meet the lugs that are likely to get torn/scratched. A misunderstanding on my part. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

On the new photo you have posted there seems to be a teeny tiny gap between the lugs and I wondered if that was the way in?


----------



## acct001 (May 10, 2015)

No gap, the back is equally fitted along the case. Until proven otherwise, I am almost certain there is no way to open this without leaving a trace -- including in a Tissot Service Center. I tend to distrust service centers and I am quite convinced they would not bother mentioning a little thing as the likelihood of your watch's adorning a new (nigh) invisible score as an unavoidable service side effect.


----------

